# A new sign for my front door!



## Brewzer1818 (Dec 18, 2011)

Made myself a new sign for the front door today. Hopefully it helps deter all the solicitors. They don't need to know that my girl is only 4.5 months old.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

LOVE IT!!!! Want one!! lol only mine would have to say that girl scouts are safe haha.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice! Hahaha


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

hehehe...... I like.

For whom does the dog bark? It Barks for Thee!

Usually solicitors take off at the first couple of barks, I have glass insets in my front door so they can see the shepherds and hear them.

The only ones who don't run off are the religious folks coming by to invite us to participate in their various faiths. Brave they are. :wild:


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Thank god I live in a gated community. I am outside all the time with them and I'm more worried as to what my dogs would do than what the solicitors want!


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

When I would see certain religious persons going door to door in my old neighborhood I would put TJ on a tie out in the front yard. I never once was bothered. Hmmm. 

That is a very cute sign!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

If you just ask anyone nicely that you are not interested I'm sure they would not come back. I personally don't like the idea of using my dog to scare someone.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Unfortunately that was not the case. And TJ never barked,growled or acted in any way scary. He just laid in the yard.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm in the sticks and can't think of the last time someone came to our door trying to solicit something. I don't like unwanted phone calls & certainly don't want the bother of someone on my property. For me I like that my dog can be a deterrent, I just don't want to use him to scare someone who has goodwill, no intention of harm. That's all I was saying...it's no big deal. 

I like the sign & think it's cute.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

And that is why I moved to the sticks! No one comes up my drive without knowing we live back there. 

I solved the unwanted phone call problem. I unplugged the phone!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Ha! Don't forget about the National Do Not Call Registery! My husband and I are very private..close circle of friends. When people do come up our drive or our girls friends are walking up the driveway...don't worry, you have been announced...our boy knows your there!


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Banjo has a friendly bark, he uses it when someone he knows shows up. It translates into human pretty well and my friends hollar back and make a ruckus too. I tend to not have friends that are not dog friendly...go figure.

Strangers get a wholly different greeting. I read dogs pretty well, been around em for 40 years. The bark Banjo has for strangers would make me turn around and quickly head for the car. It's not a fear bark or posturing, he means business. It's his house, I didn't train it, he's just following instinct and doing his pack job. The poor meter-reader, I feel for this man. I ended up making arrangements so that I would be home for the inspection. When the area was approved for remote-read (wireless) meters guess who was the first person to get one?


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Sorry, don't at all like that sign. Just adds to the common
misperceptions, in my book.


And I'm one that deals with door-to-door on almost a daily
basis, they even come past a prominently displayed
No Soliciting sign.


----------



## Brewzer1818 (Dec 18, 2011)

valb said:


> Sorry, don't at all like that sign. Just adds to the common
> misperceptions, in my book.
> 
> 
> ...


Well you are welcome to that opinion. I too have a please no solicitor sign that is always ignored. I am home every day, and require a 2-3 hour nap daily, due to disabbilitating Lupus. 

If this sign keeps people from disturbing me because they are scared of shepherds so be it. I also belong to a motorcycle club, so am used to dealing with peoples misconceptions.

Ignorant people will remain that way, no matter what we do, and I am not concerned about it. But I'm not sure how this sign would contribute to negative feelings towards shepherds any more than say training a dog for protection, and that seems to be acceptable.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a No Soliciting sign that I got at Office Max. I wish it worked....most of the time it does. Scarlett jumps up and looks out the sidelights next to the door and I think *that* makes them think twice. If it doesn't, then it's usually not someone selling something, but rather someone who has legitimate business with us OR law enforcement. 

I have had THREE visits from the FBI/NCS (?) folks in the past few months. They are usually doing background checks on neighbors who work for the federal government or Navy. They are undeterred by even Scarlett's most ferocious bark. I usually have to talk to them through the glass storm door. Not because Scarlett would eat them, but because they always have on black pants and jackets. 

I have a sign right inside my front door that says "WARNING: This house is infested with with dog hair" and it has a cartoon picture of Scarlett.


----------



## Zoeys momma (Jan 5, 2012)

kzoppa said:


> love it!!!! Want one!! Lol only mine would have to say that girl scouts are safe haha.



x2


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Brewzer1818 said:


> Well you are welcome to that opinion. I too have a please no solicitor sign that is always ignored. I am home every day, and require a 2-3 hour nap daily, due to disabbilitating Lupus.
> 
> If this sign keeps people from disturbing me because they are scared of shepherds so be it. I also belong to a motorcycle club, so am used to dealing with peoples misconceptions.
> 
> Ignorant people will remain that way, no matter what we do, and I am not concerned about it. But I'm not sure how this sign would contribute to negative feelings towards shepherds any more than say training a dog for protection, and that seems to be acceptable.


I am very, very sorry to hear you have lupus. My sister suffers from
it, and I lost a best friend of 33 years duration to it. I do know
pretty much first hand what it is like.

I hear what you're saying about ignorant people, but I still feel there
are other better ways or different signs you could try and use. 

Dogs trained for protection are exactly that, TRAINED for protection.

One thing that helps (some) is to call the organizations that are
coming to your door. And/or the local police dept. to make sure
they have a license to door-to-door in your city.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

one day i got the knock on the door. i got out
of the shower, my dog was door aggressive.
i held my dog by his collar, he went up on his
hind legs, growling and barking. i opened the door (naked),
holding the dog. i never got the knock again.



TimberGSD2 said:


> When I would see certain religious persons going door to door in my old neighborhood I would put TJ on a tie out in the front yard. I never once was bothered. Hmmm.
> 
> That is a very cute sign!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> one day i got the knock on the door. i got out
> of the shower, my dog was door aggressive.
> i held my dog by his collar, he went up on his
> hind legs, growling and barking. i opened the door (naked),
> holding the dog. i never got the knock again.


 
doggiedad you made me blush here in Ohio this morning:blush: LOL


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

I was told that a Beware of Dog sign is 'in court' an admission that you had prior knowledge that your dog is dangerous...thus making the..i had no idea he would ever bite..defense null and void. If your dog should injure someone, the warning sign is not relevent anyway.

I dont remember who told me this . It was years ago. Im jus sayin'....personally...cool sign


----------



## susangoodrich (Jan 6, 2012)

As an owner of a GSD (hasn't bitten) but had another dog years ago that did bite, and as an insurance agent I can tell that this is correct. If you post a "Beware of Dog Sign" you are aware you have a hazard and you won't win in court. Better to not put the sign up and if your dog bites then you stand a better chance in court to say "I didn't know he would bite" (if you can handle not telling the truth that is).


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I was going to say the same thing, even something as simple as the sign you made and hung on your door, while not saying "beware of dog" it does state that the dog could cause "damage". Be very careful of this type of sign because while your dog might not bite, you are advertising that he could do damage, and a person could sue and win. Even the signs that state" my dog can make it across the yard or to the gate in 3 seconds, can you" were made to be funny, but there have been lawsuits won because the dog did nip someone sometime and it shows you have a dangerous dog.
Heck, the person could say they saw the sign, ran from the yard to avoid getting attacked and fell and hurt themselves. Good, "crooked" lawyers win hundreds of cases with stuff like this.
I won't even advertise that I have a dog, much less have something saying that it "might" chase, bite, or attack.
To doggiedad, that is just too funny. However, if I went to the door naked with my dog, I am sure the person on the outside would faint and hit their head and sue me, once they saw me naked.... lol


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

While I can appreciate the humor of the sign the OP posted, and think it's cool if they designed/made the sign themselves...I would not post it. 

We use Private Property signs.

I have this one, but never put it up...my husband will only allow the private property signs..we had them up before we even had a dog.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Some of them can be persistant though.

A friend of mine did the polite "I'm not interested" thing a few times with one particular group. They kept coming back.

One day, while in his loft he saw them approaching his driveway.

He stripped down, nekkid, waited for them to ring the door bell. Opened the door with nothing on but a big smile.....they never came back.  




Courtney said:


> If you just ask anyone nicely that you are not interested I'm sure they would not come back. I personally don't like the idea of using my dog to scare someone.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

btw: I just post up the garden flags with pictures of GSDs on them.

No threat overt or implied, but the look of them is unmistakeable.











https://www.dogimage.com/german-shepherd/flag-garden/1938


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Oooops missed this one...

My friend I posted about above- He did the same sans GSD. 



doggiedad said:


> one day i got the knock on the door. i got out
> of the shower, my dog was door aggressive.
> i held my dog by his collar, he went up on his
> hind legs, growling and barking. i opened the door (naked),
> holding the dog. i never got the knock again.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm ordering one, love it!



Gwenhwyfair said:


> btw: I just post up the garden flags with pictures of GSDs on them.
> 
> No threat overt or implied, but the look of them is unmistakeable.
> 
> ...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I would not use the OP's sign (or one like it) either.

We're very careful about the signs we put up but I have this one - [ame]http://www.amazon.com/NEVER-MIND-BEWARE-OWNER-Plastic/dp/B0040BPJ60[/ame]

We also have one like this - Ankle Death Yard Sign by doggietown- 430878807

This one is on our garage which is closest to the road
Old Dog - Young Dog-several stupid dogs 9" & 12" signs #9140 

And one near the gate that simply says "DOGS ON PREMISES". 

If that's not enough to deter people, I don't know what is


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've never heard of anyone losing a case in court *because* of a sign. As the owner and homeowner you are always liable for your dog's actions on your property whether you have a sign or not.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Brewzer1818 said:


> Made myself a new sign for the front door today. Hopefully it helps deter all the solicitors. They don't need to know that my girl is only 4.5 months old.
> 
> View attachment 15182


Love the sign.
Want one.
Life's too short to be P.C. all the time.
P.S. - Nevermind, just printed it out ;-)


----------



## Brewzer1818 (Dec 18, 2011)

It is amazing the things that will start a huge debate on a forum. I didn'tt post this to start any huge arguments or political debates. Just thought it would be fun. If you like it great, if not that's ok as well. If anybody would like me to send them a quality image that they can print for personal use please pm me, and I would be happy to do so. My only request is please use for personal use only and do not reproduce without out prior permission.

Thanks


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

I didnt mean to start a debate at all, just repeating what someone told me. I really like your sign ...sorry.


----------



## Msmart (Dec 18, 2011)

Love the sign


----------

